# pomp question



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

anybody cetching any pompano off Navarre??


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know about Navarre, but I'm still finding them in Pensacola, so they're still around. This warm weather should definately get a few in the feeding mood. Good luck.



-Jason


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I was talking to my neighbor this afternoon and he said he's been there three days in a row...including this morning....(navarre beach) and getting pompanos on dead shrimp. Thing is have to be there 4 am till sun is up..I want to give it a try and see for myself....will do a report if comes out positive. Did I say 4 am? whats the tide doing now days anybody knows?....


----------

